# What is the best washer for cloth diapers?



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello,

My DH and I have decided to use cloth diapers for our new baby. We will be using cotton prefolds and PUL/fleece covers to start with. Our washing machine just broke (like I need that stress at 36 weeks pregnant







: ) so my question is&#8230;..

Since we need to buy a new washing machine, which one is best for washing cloth diapers? The one we had before was a very old top load with maybe 2 settings: normal and delicates. Now they have all these different high efficiency, top loading, front loading and so on. It seems so confusing lol. We plan on using Allen's laundry detergent.

Any suggestions on the best cloth diapering washing machine or is it more of a personal preference?

Thanks Mommies!


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

i like our front loader, but i do add some extra water to the wash cycle, and sometimes to the rinse. i noticed (but didn't buy) that you can get a front loader w/ an ULTRA HOT cycle which would be perfect for washing dipes, but my DH drew the line... and the front loader does a very nice job of washing regular clothing while using significantly less water. and you need less detergent, and i have heard your clothes last longer because they aren't being twisted around the agitator pole thingy...


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Some people have problems with FLs; I never have as long as I use extra rinses.

I really love the internal water heater.

(my machine is European so a specific recommendation won't be much use)


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

We have a Kenmore He4 front loader, and I LOVE it. We have washed cloth dipes for previous babies in laundromats, crummy coin-op apartment machines, and a junky old 20-year-old machine in our previous rental. The He4 is such a gigantic improvement. It has a "sanitary" cycle that superheats the water, and that's what I use for CDs. I also program in a prewash and a second rinse. The diapers come out smelling clean and fresh, it's wonderful.


----------



## threadbey (May 20, 2007)

i just posted about my amazing experience with a friend's miele front loader

i'm sure it's expensive, but it has got to be the best washer ever!

good luck.


----------

